
Tesla's CyberTruck, Is This a Joke? - lloydYC
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.audibrow.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;tesla-cybertruck&#x2F;<p>Tell me this is not real. Check out the above link and pics.<p>Is this April Fools Day???
======
gwubde
I thought this too. Especially when elon was showing it off, he claimed that
the windows where bullet proof. Then elon asked a staff member to throw some
piece of metal at it and it properly destroyed the window and then Elon then
says "Oh my fucking god I think you threw it a bit too hard"

This literally HAS to be satire.

------
fargle
Why has this been flagged? Yes. I also struggle to think this is real. I'd
love to see a Tesla truck, but a over-sized document shredder with 33" tires
must be some kind of april fools.

~~~
bruhbruh69
In November? I think it’s a joke too. Maybe they will actually release the
truck tomorrow.

------
xyzzy992
It's the most beautiful thing I've ever laid eyes on.
#ithrewupinmymouthalittlebit #itriedtokeepastraightface

